# Where have all the varied and beautiful Crypts gone???



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I sure don’t know. Does anyone else?


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

I've gotten a few from individuals like red spiralis, nurii rosen and Jacobensii pink but they are really hard to find... quite annoying.


----------

